# Phuket Community



## Meegan H (Jul 14, 2013)

Hello, for the past year I have been living between Phuket, India, and Indonesia, but in October I will be moving back to Phuket, Thailand, to stay permanently. The previous long-stays I had there were great, but I was lacking a community. I am a female in my mid-twenties and am looking for other younger females who have similar interests to make a community with. Phuket is more for retired ex-pats, but I am sure there are quite a few younger ladies that have moved here and are also looking for some sort of companionship; whether it be hiking, yoga, crafts, taking thai cooking classes, or going out and dancing, would love to form some new friendships. Not sure if this site is ideal for this kinda post, but I figure it is worth a shot. Thanks! Meegs


----------



## cnx_bruce (Feb 2, 2010)

There are womens expat clubs in various locations in thailand, and i'm sure I recently came across mention of one in Phuket. Have you googled on "Thailand womens expat club" (also try variations using "phuket" "association" "network" etc. I think you will almost certainly turn something up that way.


----------

